#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-08
<kamus> buenas
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<arvaro> hola
<pedro_> hola hola
<c3959> hola arvaro pedro_
<c3959> que tal?
<c3959> gano el colo won! va a llover esta semana xd
<pedro_> ahahahahaha
<pedro_> si won cagamos
<pedro_> bien y tu c3959 ?
<c3959> pedro_: bien tabm!
<c3959> igual bien por el colo, pa que no los puteen mas en la calle y hagan riñas
<c3959> na que ver!
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> ta bien que les peguen por malos a los wones
<c3959> xd
<arvaro> mande mail a la lista, nos invitaron a una flisol y nos dan la posibilidad de llevar charlistas
<arvaro> paa ver si alguien se anima
<sortega> estaba pensando en darme una vuelta por alla
<sortega> aca en Talca no hay  flisol al parecer
<arvaro> sortega
<arvaro> yo pregunte directamente por ti, dije, tengo un amigo de talca q puede dar una de ubuntu, lo ayudan con lukas pal pasaje y me dijeron q si confirmas luego si
<sortega> me anoto con una:-)
<arvaro> wuenaaaa
<fabio> wena cabros!
<Aaron> Buenas Tardes...
<arvaro> hola
<Aaron> hola arvaro
<fabio> vieron que el tipo (guitarra) de "the black keys" se parece a zeus
<fabio> o no?
<c3959> fabio: el link de foto es necesario :-D
<tiger2k1> ke  hay
<tiger2k1> saludos
<c3959> hola tiger2k1!
<fabio> http://www.eldinamo.cl/2013/04/08/fotos-exclusivas-asi-fue-el-show-de-the-black-keys-la-nina-bonita-de-lollapalooza-2013/
<tiger2k1> yo fui
<tiger2k1> y nunca me cargo la pagina
<tiger2k1> quedaba cargando
<Patriciologico> se parece zeus pero puesto en heroina
<Patriciologico> XD
<c3959> ahah me recordo al quijote, a uno de sus tantos actores que lo representan
<arvaro> jajaja es igual a zeus wn
<arvaro> zeus te viste?
<zeus> arvaro: ??
<zeus> grrr
<fabio> cabros -> http://www.softwarelibreconcfk.com.ar/encarg%C3%A1-tu-remera
<arvaro> zeus --> http://www.eldinamo.cl/2013/04/08/fotos-exclusivas-asi-fue-el-show-de-the-black-keys-la-nina-bonita-de-lollapalooza-2013/
<arvaro> fabio jajaja y puedo tener una que diga "esta vieja es peor que el tuerto"
<fabio> arvaro, hahahahahah seguro que si!!!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-09
<caravena> Hola
<caravena> Hola arvaro fabio  Patriciologico zeus
<Patriciologico> Hola caravena
<fabio> hola caravena
<arvaro> hola todos
<fabio> hola arvaro
<fabio> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa tod@s
<Patriciologico> hola
 * caravena escuchando somos tontos, no pesados XD
<sortega> Holanda holanda que talca a todos
<pedro_> wenas sortega
<sortega> como estasw?
<sortega> estas**
<pedro_> bien ytu ?
<pedro_> sortega: teni android? ;-)
<sortega> afirmativo
<pedro_> no queri instalar una app y darle estrellitas?
<sortega> ya me tinca cual
<sortega> jajajajaja
<bfamily> hi!
<bfamily> holas
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-10
<bfamily> holas
<asasdadasdaa> hola
<asasdadasdaa> que tla
<asasdadasdaa> as
<asasdadasdaa> dsad
<asasdadasdaa> ad
<asasdadasdaa> asd
<asasdadasdaa> asd
<asasdadasdaa> a
<asasdadasdaa> sd
<asasdadasdaa> asd
<asasdadasdaa> asd
<asasdadasdaa> as
<asasdadasdaa> da
<asasdadasdaa> sd
<asasdadasdaa> asda
<asasdadasdaa> das
<pedro_> miau
<fabio> miau!
<arvaro> guau
<Patriciologico> Cuack cuack
<caravena> Hola arvaro fabio  Patriciologico SergioMeneses zeus
<SergioMeneses> \o
<Patriciologico> Hi caravena
<caravena> o/
<fabio> o/
<ancelot> hi!
<c3959> ancelot, hola!
<ancelot> alguien de ustedes va a ir a la FLISoL?
<ancelot> hi!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-11
<caravena> pedro_, arvaro, ustedes se juntaron con las personas que estan organizando lugar.flisol.cl?
<caravena> Es conveniente?
<caravena> Nos piden que solicitamos el dominio iquique.flisol.cl y mandan sus correos con sus empresas de asesorías y cosas
<caravena> a nuestra lista de correo
<pedro_> caravena: el sortega esta viendo lo de flisol, tira un correo a la lista mejor
<pedro_> hola fabio  Patriciologico
<caravena> pedro_, gracias
<fabio> hola pedro_!
<fabio> como baila?
<caravena> se fue pedro_
<caravena> Se fue el correo, eso esta mejor.
<arvaro> caravena no cacho, Patriciologico tu cachai algo sobre lo q pregunta caravena ?
<zeus> grr
<arvaro> caravena yo solo he hablado con gente del Duoc de santiago
<arvaro> que pacho zeus ?
<caravena> arvaro, es que salen con sus empresas, creo que _no_ ocuparemos iquique.flisol.cl
<bfamily> hola gente
<arvaro> hola
<arvaro> caravena tu estas a cargo de flisol iquique?
<caravena> Sip
<arvaro> si necesitas tb puedes crear una pagina en la web de ubuntu
<bfamily> el año pasado yo estuve de instalador en el stand de ubuntu
<arvaro> pa difundir por lo menos
<caravena> Hahaha ok, gracias
<arvaro> caravena, onda www.ubuntu-cl.org/flisol-iquique
<caravena> En realidad lo que necesitamos es material de difusión para ubuntu
<arvaro> caravena estamos en pelota jajajaja
<caravena> tendremos un stand exclusivo para ubuntu(-cl)
<caravena> Es más, es la única distro que instalaremos
<Patriciologico> hola a todos
<Patriciologico> no vi la primera pregunta de caravena
<caravena> Si ubuntu-cl se suma a flisol.cl
<arvaro> bfamily, habian varios ..  cual?? --> http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/544322_411588018874274_1148283762_n.jpg
<Patriciologico> hasta donde se la unica participacion seria en el duoc, pero ahi el contacto es dobled con arvaro
<ancelot> chicos, yo estudio en el duoc
<Patriciologico> contactados con la organizacion general no
<ancelot> especificamente en esa sede por lo mismo quería ayudar a organizar algo
<Patriciologico> ancelot: en el de alonso de ovalle?
<ancelot> PatricioLogico, si
<ancelot> el año pasado estuve en el stand de ubuntu, pero este año la cosa esta bastante desorganizada a mi parecer
<ancelot> y no lo digo por ubuntu chile si no en general
<Patriciologico> arvaro: van a hacer stand en el duoc?
<ancelot> creo que no es necesario depender de la comunidad oficial
<ancelot> el stand se puede hacer de todas formas ...
<Patriciologico> si claro sobre todo si eres de alla
<ancelot> exacto, osea de mi parte las ganas estan, solo que no cuento con mucho respaldo ya que muy pocos han querido aportar como instaladores
<Patriciologico> y te contactas con david portella o gabriel labra
<Patriciologico> Debo salir... los leo a la tarde
<ancelot> ojala se concrete algo ya que queda poco mas de una semana
<caravena> Nos leemos
<arvaro> ancelot si pondremos stand, pero no hay cd's para regalar
<arvaro> ancelot sabes si va a ir harta gente? para cachar si sera necesario mandar a hacer algunos stickers por lo menos
<ancelot> arvaro, no lo se, pero al menos en duoc ya hay info y se esta divulgando
<fabio> wena cabros!
<ancelot> hello
<arvaro> ancelot bakan
<ancelot> arvaro, haran algo en particular, o solo pondran el stand?
<ancelot> avisen si necesitan algun tipo de ayuda ; )
<sortega> Holi a todos
<sortega> jajajajaja
<ancelot> sortega, hola
<sortega> como estan?
<ancelot> sortega, bn y tu?
<sortega> bien tambien gracias
<fabio> pedro_, cachai que quiere decir este tipo -> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=697081
<fabio> sortega, y tenemos flisol en la VII? o no?
<fabio> hola
<fabio> {
<sortega> fabio, nosotros al final no vamos a hacer nada y por lo tengo entendido la utal no se esta moviendo tampoco
<fabio> aha-...
<ancelot> arvaro, si hay algo en que te pueda ayudar te dejo mi e-mail ancelot.x@gmail.com
<ancelot> nos leemos
<pedro_> fabio: lo de esa barra?
<pedro_> fabio: le sale una barra al medio, sera drama de mutter?
<pedro_> a mi me suena a mutter o a tarjeta
<Patriciologico> arvaro: lo bueno del duoc es que tienen clases los sabados todo el dia, asi que gente circulando habra
<pedro_> en que sede es?
<arvaro> es en alonso ovalle
<arvaro> ojala llegue harta gente po
#ubuntu-cl 2013-04-12
<Guest72745> el banner bueno https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/108649539406547027371/albums/5857968635459682049/5860998307200800018
<ancelot> hi!
#ubuntu-cl 2016-04-12
<linuk0> bunas tardes amigos
<linuk0> alguien por aquí
<linuk0> ???
